# vaina (Colombia)



## escobonio

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy leyendo _Vivir para contarla_ de Gabriel García Márquez (muy buena novela, por cierto, la recomiendo a todo aquél que haya leído algo de García Márquez)

De tanto en tanto me tropiezo con la palabra *vaina*, que por lo visto el uso en muchas y variadas situaciones, sobre todo en diálogos y supongo que en lenguaje más coloquial. Según el diccionario es una contrariedad o molestia, pero a veces no encaja del todo este significado con su uso. ¿Algún colombiano me podría explicar un poco más el significado de esta palabra y poner unos cuantos ejemplos?

Gracias


----------



## belén

escobonio said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy leyendo _Vivir para contarla_ de Gabriel García Márquez (muy buena novela, por cierto, la recomiendo a todo aquél que haya leído algo de García Márquez)
> 
> De tanto en tanto me tropiezo con la palabra *vaina*, que por lo visto el uso en muchas y variadas situaciones, sobre todo en diálogos y supongo que en lenguaje más coloquial. Según el diccionario es una contrariedad o molestia, pero a veces no encaja del todo este significado con su uso. ¿Algún colombiano me podría explicar un poco más el significado de esta palabra y poner unos cuantos ejemplos?
> 
> Gracias



No soy colombiana de pasaporte, pero sí de corazón 

"Vaina" en Colombia es una palabra que se usa mucho, para describir "una cosa", sin ningún significado concreto...pero mejor que te pongan ejemplos los colombianos, que seguro que no le doy la dimensión que se merece 

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## tatius

Tampoco soy colombiana... pero he leído mucho a García Márquez (¿sirve?).

La expresión que me viene a la cabeza leyendo lo que ha explicado belen es: "ni qué vaina(s)" que equivaldría, claro, a "ni qué ochocuartos" "ni qué pamplinas" etc.

Así que vaina = pamplina, a mi entender.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola! no soy colombiana, pero se que vaina no sólo es usado en Colombia, en Venezuela tb. Tengo una muy buena amiga q lo es y vaina tiene muchos sentidos dependiendo del contexto, por ejemplo:

Puede ser *"cosa".*
*Ni qué vaina!:* ni qué pamplinas, ochocuartos...ostias (perdon por la palabrota pero es para entendernos mejor)
*Ni de vaina!:* ni de coña! ni en broma! (este uso me gusta mucho, jeje)

Cachaco no se que quiere decir!

Saludos y espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## cmariategui

No soy colombiano pero soy de Peru que está cerca y donde ambas palabras son bastantes utilizadas, aunque no podria asegurar que tengan el mismo significado que en el país de la cumbia.

vaina = asunto, generalmente un asunto molestoso (por ejemplo. "Esta vaina me tiene fregado" "No se que hacer con esta vaina de la deuda") tambien hay el otro uso "Ni de vainas" que significada "de ninguna manera".
Saludos


----------



## Pumpkin72

cmariategui said:
			
		

> No soy colombiano pero soy de Peru que está cerca y donde ambas palabras son bastantes utilizadas, aunque no podria asegurar que tengan el mismo significado que en el país de la cumbia.
> 
> cachaco = militar (utilizado peyorativamnte o con desprecio) es ofensivo decirle a un militar esta palabra.
> vaina = asunto, generalmente un asunto molestoso (por ejemplo. "Esta vaina me tiene fregado" "No se que hacer con esta vaina de la deuda") tambien hay el otro uso "Ni de vainas" que significada "de ninguna manera".
> Saludos


Cuando leo "qué vaina" en alguna novela de Vargas Llosa, me suele venir a la cabeza la más española "jodienda" (con perdón) 

Se dice también "ni de a vainas", ¿no? Me suena haberlo visto.


----------



## jazmove

Si soy colombiana. En vez de decir cosa decimos vaina. Por ejemplo:

Y qué comiste en el restaurante?
No sé, una vaina con queso y tomate.

Cuando no sabes muy bien que es decimos vaina. En realidad no lo utilzo para describir un problema, si no una cosa cualquiera.

Espero que esto te haya ayudado.


----------



## escobonio

Muchas gracias a todos, me han sido de gran ayuda vuestros comentarios.
Saludos,
Christian


----------



## beatrizg

Hola foreros.
Es cierto que en algunos casos "vaina", además de "cosa", quiere decir "problema", o algo molesto.
Luis:"¡Perdí el avión!" 
Pedro: "¡Que vaina! ¿Y qué vas a hacer ahora?"

"Echar vaina" equivale a molestar.
"Llévate al niño, que está echando vaina."
"Anoche mi vecino se emborrachó y empezó a echar vaina".

En cualquier caso "vaina" es una palabra de uso coloquial muy común y tiene una connotación un poco despectiva.

Saludos.


----------



## hvalenz

Soy Colombiano y puedo decirles. que escada una de las cosas, en su ginificado, asi:

*Vaina,*  Nombre, corteza que cubre algunos granos de verduras o envoltorio.

*Vaina.* Custumbre  expresion coloquial que expresa o reemplaza un nombre de una cosa...    Por ejemplo, Esa vaina estubo buenisima, (vaina puede ser juego, fiesta, comida caminata,  viaje, vacaciones.  etc...) e igualmetne esa vaina estuvo mala,   ese asunto es una vaina...  en fin leguanje coloquial del interior de Colombia, especialmente de Cundinamarca y Boyaca y estendido a otras areas..


----------



## CESAR DIAZ

Vaina significa cosa o lo que en ingles es stuff, cuando se quiere referir a algo sin decir su nombre.
Por ejemplo: esa vaina se perdio (esa cosa se perdio)
Esa vaina no me gusta (Esa circunstancia, esa actitud, ese tema, esa cosa no me gusta)


----------



## ryba

Hola, amigos, ¿cómo tá la vaina? 

  Algunos de ustedes ya saben que soy muy preguntón así que no les va a extrañar la multitud de preguntas que voy a hacer en este post.
Menos mal que algunas de ellas son preguntas cerradas ("sí" o "no").



> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_venezolano
> 
> La palabra "_vaina_" (grosería en menor grado), tiene muchos significados y significa un todo y un nada. Ejemplo: ¡Pásame esa vaina!= Pásame eso; ¿Qué vaina es esa? = ¿Qué es eso?; ¿Cómo está la vaina? = ¿Cómo está todo?. Hasta cierto punto, este término tiene el mismo significado entre los que hablan valenciano en España y ciertas zonas de Colombia, aunque su uso sea menos frecuente que en Venezuela.


  De esta entrada se desprenden tres preguntas:

  1) ¿_Vaina_ se usa "en ciertas zonas" de Colombia? ¿Y no en toda Colombia? De pronto el que escribió el artículo dijo "ciertas zonas" para asegurarse, por si no se usa en todas...

2) Si se pasa por aquí algún valenciano o alguien que sepa algo al respecto, me podría decir cómo se usa _vaina_ en València?

3) ¿_Vaina_ es  "grosería en menor grado"? Yo siempre pensé que era una palabra muy coloquial que podía aparecer entre palabrotas pero no que ella misma fuese palabrota ni mucho menos.


4) Según Jergas      de habla hispana, _vaina_ también se dice en Canarias pero nada más quiere decir 'fastidio', 'molestia', 'dificultad'. Siempre me interesó el español canario así que si eres canario, te cuento que te agradecería muchísimo cualquier comentario. 


 5)  Siguiendo con Jergas de habla hispana me entra otra duda. Se trata de Ecuador.

¿Es posible que un país “rodeado” de Colombia y Perú no comparta el uso "muletillezco" de la palabra _vaina_ con sus países vecinos? En Jergas pone que en Ecuador _vaina_ es 'fastidio', 'molestia', 'dificultad' y no se menciona que pueda significar 'cosa', 'asunto'.
 

6)


beatrizg said:


> Es cierto que en algunos casos "vaina", además de "cosa", quiere decir "problema", o algo molesto.
> Luis:"¡Perdí el avión!"
> Pedro: "¡Qué vaina! ¿Y qué vas a hacer ahora?"


¿El colombiano llegaría a decir "Es una vaina que hayas perdido el pasaporte. ¿Qué vas a hacer ahora?"?


Muchas gracias de antemano.
Espero no haberlos cansado.. jeje.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## ryba

**** Respuesta a pregunta borrada. Martine (mod...)




cmariategui said:


> también hay el otro uso "Ni de vainas" que significada "de ninguna manera".


Qué bueno que en Perú también se use. En Jergas aparece marcado como colombianismo nada más.

Un amigo mío caraqueño me dijo que no ha escuchado nunca “ni de vainas”. Aún así, mi amigo sostiene que _vaina_ es el sustantivo más usado en Venezuela.  Jajajaj.


----------



## normaelena

También significa *tonterías*:
"Deja de hablar tanta vaina"


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> Hola, amigos, ¿cómo tá la vaina?
> 
> 
> 1) ¿_Vaina_ se usa "en ciertas zonas" de Colombia? ¿Y no en toda Colombia? De pronto el que escribió el artículo dijo "ciertas zonas" para asegurarse, por si no se usa en todas...
> 
> 3) ¿_Vaina_ es  "grosería en menor grado"? Yo siempre pensé que era una palabra muy coloquial que podía aparecer entre palabrotas pero no que ella misma fuese palabrota ni mucho menos.
> 
> 
> 6)¿El colombiano llegaría a decir "Es una vaina que hayas perdido el pasaporte. ¿Qué vas a hacer ahora?"?



Hola ryba.

Para responder a tus preguntas:

1. Yo creo que "vaina" se usa en toda Colombia, no sólo en ciertas regiones. Es posible que los foreros prefieran hablar de su región, que es la que conocen mejor. 

3. El término no es muy refinado, pero yo no diría que actualemnte se considere como grosería. 

6. "Es una vaina que hayas perdido el pasaporte...". Sí es una frase que podría decir un colombiano. 

Sigue preguntando cuando tengas dudas, es un gusto poder ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que, por el uso, acá en México usaríamos "madre" o "chingadera".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ryba said:


> Un amigo mío caraqueño me dijo que no ha escuchado nunca “ni de vainas”. Aún así, mi amigo sostiene que _vaina_ es el sustantivo más usado en Venezuela.  Jajajaj.


 
Hola:
Yo si he escuchado..."ni de vaina", es raro que ese amigo tuyo no...
pero así en singular, ya en plural como tu lo propones, "ni de vainas", lo he escuchado pero en los Andes...frontera con Colombia...y ya conocemos la razón.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Priss

Mi querido Ryba 



ryba said:


> Hola, amigos, ¿cómo tá la vaina?
> 
> Algunos de ustedes ya saben que soy muy preguntón así que no les va a extrañar la multitud de preguntas que voy a hacer en este post.
> Menos mal que algunas de ellas son preguntas cerradas ("sí" o "no").
> 
> De esta entrada se desprenden tres preguntas:
> 
> 3) ¿_Vaina_ es "grosería en menor grado"? Yo siempre pensé que era una palabra muy coloquial que podía aparecer entre palabrotas pero no que ella misma fuese palabrota ni mucho menos.


 
En Ecuador, "vaina" no tiene un sentido grosero, pero no es algo que se use en conversaciones formales... Solo para hablar entre amigos




> 5) Siguiendo con Jergas de habla hispana me entra otra duda. Se trata de Ecuador.
> 
> ¿Es posible que un país “rodeado” de Colombia y Perú no comparta el uso "muletillezco" de la palabra _vaina_ con sus países vecinos? En Jergas pone que en Ecuador _vaina_ es 'fastidio', 'molestia', 'dificultad' y no se menciona que pueda significar 'cosa', 'asunto'.


 
No entiendo lo que significa "muletullezco" "Vaina..." es una palabra muy usada por mí: !Qué vaina! significa !qué pendejada, qué tontería!.
Sin embargo, también lo uso, y sé que se usa para referirse a cualquier cosa. Si digo por ejemplo: "No entiendo ésta vaina", y estoy haciendo un deber de la universidad, significa "No entiendo ésta cosa, éste deber
Otros ejemplos:

"Es una vaina que no puedas irte al concierto"  "Qué pena que no puedas irte al concierto"
"Pásame esa vaina"  "Pásame esa cosa"

Como ves, tiene varios significados...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

4) Según Jergas de habla hispana, _vaina_ también se dice en Canarias pero nada más quiere decir 'fastidio', 'molestia', 'dificultad'. Siempre me interesó el español canario así que si eres canario, te cuento que te agradecería muchísimo cualquier comentario. 

Sí, en Canarias una vaina es un fastidio, pero quizás ahora sea una palabra un poco en desuso al menos en las ciudades.
También existe la expresión *Juan Vainas*, para referirse a un hombre no muy inteligente o alguien de poco interés o importancia.
¿Qué se creerá el Juan Vainas ese?.
No le hagas caso, ese es un Juan Vainas.
Fui a arreglar unos papeles y me atendió un Juan Vainas que no sabía nada.









Saludos a todos.[/quote]


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Priss said:


> No entiendo lo que significa "muletullezco"
> Supondo que algunas personas lo tienen como "Muletilla"
> 
> "Vaina..." es una palabra muy usada por mí: !Qué vaina! significa !qué pendejada, qué tontería!.
> Sin embargo, también lo uso, y sé que se usa para referirse a cualquier cosa. Si digo por ejemplo: "No entiendo ésta vaina", y estoy haciendo un deber de la universidad, significa "No entiendo ésta cosa, éste deber
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> "Es una vaina que no puedas irte al concierto"  "Qué pena que no puedas irte al concierto"
> "Pásame esa vaina"  "Pásame esa cosa"
> 
> Como ves, tiene varios significados...
> Si, es un comodin pefecto....tambien " deja la vaiiina", como decir deja de molestar....


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, queridos. Entro en este hilo y veo mis sueños cumplidos. ¡Qué vaina tan buena estos foros! Les debo mucho, muchísimo, gracias de corazón.



Priss said:


> No entiendo lo que significa "muletullezco"


No _muletullezco_ sino _mulet*i*llezco _(como lo escribí) o, más bien, _muletille*s*co_ (¡cómo se nota mi seseo en la escritura!). Es un neologismo que inventé para decir "como muletilla" pero ahora me doy cuenta de que _vaina_ no es tanto muletilla sino más bien comodín. _Muletilla_ es otra vaina. Se trataba, por tanto, de su uso _comodinesco_ que, según has comentado sí que funciona perfectamente en Ecuador.

Tengo una pregunta más (¿cómo no?):

¿Cómo se usa _"una vaina"_ en el sentido de MUCHO? En Venezuela puede llegar a significar "mucho" pero no acabo de captar cómo se usa. ¿Se refiere a la cantidad, a la intensidad?

Abrazos.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola ryba:

No sé si sirva este ejemplo, pero es el único que se me ocurre en este momento

"hacer eso da _*mucho trabajo*_", ► Hacer eso es *una vaina*"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ryba said:


> ¿Cómo se usa _"una vaina"_ en el sentido de MUCHO? En Venezuela puede llegar a significar "mucho" pero no acabo de captar cómo se usa. ¿Se refiere a la cantidad, a la intensidad?
> 
> Abrazos.


Hola:
_"Una vaina"..._ejemplos:
- cuidado con una vaina... = cuidado con echarme una broma = cuidado con hacer algo que me perjudique.

- Ese Presidente tuyo, es una vaina seria = "..., es un problema"

- Una vaina bien = Una cosa/acción muy buena

- Chamo, ese tipo es una vaina = oye, ese señor es grande/importante.

Espero te sirva de algo...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ryba

¿Pero sería correcto responder a la pregunta ¿Hubo mucha gente? diciendo "Una vaina."? 

Tengo un ejemplo del uso correcto de "_una vaina_" (aparentemente) con el sentido de "mucho":

_¡Coño, sabes una vaina!_

pero no sé cómo puedo usar esta particular acepción.

O, a lo mejor, en la frase de arriba UNA VAINA no quiere decir exactamente MUCHO sino más bien algo parecido a lo que pusiste en esta frase:

_ - Chamo, ese tipo es una vaina = oye, ese señor es grande/importante._

???


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ryba said:


> ¿Pero sería correcto responder a la pregunta ¿Hubo mucha gente? diciendo "Una vaina."?
> 
> Tengo un ejemplo del uso correcto de "_una vaina_" con el sentido de "mucho":
> 
> _¡Coño, sabes una vaina!_
> 
> pero no sé cómo puedo usar esta particular acepción.


 
Ahhhh!!!! ahora entiendo a que te refieres pero es es en sentido irónico, he escuchado _"una vainita",_ es decir que era mucha gente, pero irónicamente dices, que no, que era solo una vainita, poquito pues.

Con respecto a _¡Coño, sabes una vaina!..._eso no tiene nada que ver con "mucho", eso es simplemente.
¡coño, sabes algo! o 
!te quieres enterar de algo interesante?¡


----------



## emm1366

Y falta la mía.

Sí soy colombiano y sé que la vaina es el estuche del machete y antiguamente un hombre era muy macho cuando tenía una gran vaina. Claro; el machete es del mismo tamaño. Con el tiempo se comenzó a hablar de la vaina en forma indirecta y aplicable a muchas cosas, de forma que sobresaliera el asunto y entre dientes por temor a represalias.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

emm1366 said:


> Y falta la mía.
> 
> Sí soy colombiano y sé que la vaina es el estuche del machete y antiguamente un hombre era muy macho cuando tenía una gran vaina. Claro; el machete es del mismo tamaño. Con el tiempo se comenzó a hablar de la vaina en forma indirecta y aplicable a muchas cosas, de forma que sobresaliera el asunto y entre dientes por temor a represalias.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:
Es muy cierto, la verdad no lo recordé hasta que lo mencionaste...escuché a mi abuela explicando eso mismo alguna vez..hace varios años atras.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, ROSA. Me quedó clarísimo.

Gracias, fsabroso, y gracias, emm1366, por la explicación. Yo nada más sabía que _vaina_ era donde se metía la espada y _vainita_, lo de los frijoles. No tenía ni idea cómo podía haber pasado la palabra _vaina_ a ser lo que es hoy en tantos países.


----------



## Pilly Sol Ecuatorial

Bueno mis queridos amigos!!! "Vaina" en mi querida Guayaquil, se usa para hablar entre amigos cercanos y familiares y se refiere a un tema un tanto "molesto" por ejemplo: Cómo te va con esa "vaina"?, o, ¡qué vaina! = que fastidio, que "pendejada"!, o ¡Todo es una vaina! = todo es un problema.....bueno y así la usamos en Guayaquil, ciudad costera del Ecuador! tambien otro ejemplo : Ayúdame con esa Vaina!! = ayúdame con ese problema o favor. Pero es super informal, no lo oiras en conversaciones formales......

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Recuerdo a W.C., un amigo bogotano, diciéndome (en broma): "¡Ni de vainas!, no me dejo meter los dedos en la boca..." En mi país no existe un equivalente exacto para el "ni de vainas", creo que "ni jodiendo" es un poquitín ordinario, cosa que no creo que sea el primero. "Ni cagando" claro está que es mucho más vulgar. No se me ocurre otro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tal vez:

Ni loco.
Ni de broma.
Ni en sueños.
Ni de chiste.


----------



## Pilly Sol Ecuatorial

Si ese sería el equivalente como dice Toño Torreon: NI LOCO!!!!! me dejo hacer tal cosa.......


----------



## Cronista

"Vaina" se usa muchísimo en la República Dominicana al punto que creía que era un dominicanismo.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Pilly. Priss me ha comentado que en Quito y en Cuenca prácticamente no se usa, así que la persona que escribió la entrada en Jergas debe de ser alguien de la costa como tú.

Gracias, Cronista.

Un abrazo.

PD: Adolfo Afogutu, las coordenadas que te pusiste en "Location:", 35º37'13''S 58º42'22''W, indican un lugar en Uruguay, me parece rarísimo que no se te haya ocurrido ni en pedo.


----------



## Jean Emile

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber que significado tiene la expresión "Así fue la vaina" en el siguiente texto:

-¿Quieres decir que apenas tuvo sus papeles te dejó, Tomasito?
-Llevándose los cuatro mil dólares que le regalé -murmuró muy lentamente su adjunto-. Eran suyos, yo se los había dado. Me dejó una carta, diciéndomelo que me había dicho tantas veces. Que ella no era una mujer para mí, que ya se me pasaría, la cantaleta de siempre.
-O sea que así fue la vaina -dijo Lituma-.Pucha, Tomasito.
-Sí, mi cabo -dijo su adjunto-. Así fue la vaina.

(Mario Vargas Llosa, Lituma en los Andes)

muchas gracias


----------



## piraña utria

Jean Emile said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber que significado tiene la expresión "Así fue la vaina" en el siguiente texto:
> 
> -¿Quieres decir que apenas tuvo sus papeles te dejó, Tomasito?
> -Llevándose los cuatro mil dólares que le regalé -murmuró muy lentamente su adjunto-. Eran suyos, yo se los había dado. Me dejó una carta, diciéndomelo que me había dicho tantas veces. Que ella no era una mujer para mí, que ya se me pasaría, la cantaleta de siempre.
> -O sea que así fue la vaina -dijo Lituma-.Pucha, Tomasito.
> -Sí, mi cabo -dijo su adjunto-. Así fue la vaina.
> 
> (Mario Vargas Llosa, Lituma en los Andes)
> 
> 
> 
> muchas gracias


 
Hola:

Significa algo así como "¿de ese modo fueron las cosas?", "¿así se realizó lo que comentas?".

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
De acuerdo con Piraña U, el "vaina" se utiliza en este caso como un recurso para decir cualquier cosa, "asi sucedieron los hechos", "así fue la situación".

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Cabeza tuna

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> De acuerdo con Piraña U, el "vaina" se utiliza en este caso como un recurso para decir cualquier cosa, "asi sucedieron los hechos", "así fue la situación".
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
En Chile el equivalente a esa expresion vendria siendo, "entonces asi fue la cosa"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que en Venezuela vaina tiene muchísimos significados. Algo así como "madre" o "chingadera" en México.


----------



## Camilo1964

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que en Venezuela vaina tiene muchísimos significados. Algo así como "madre" o "chingadera" en México.


Si, Toño, sirve para todo. 

En el contexto del ejemplo (suponiendo que venezolanos y peruanos usemos _vaina _de la misma manera), el personaje dice que _así fue la vaina_, porque aquí cuando a uno le hacen algo malo (un amigo nos defrauda, la mujer nos pone los cuernos, etc.) nos han _echado una vaina_ y, si la cosa es muy grave, entonces es un _vainón_.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Polizón

Jean Emile said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber que significado tiene la expresión "Así fue la vaina" en el siguiente texto:
> 
> -¿Quieres decir que apenas tuvo sus papeles te dejó, Tomasito?
> -Llevándose los cuatro mil dólares que le regalé -murmuró muy lentamente su adjunto-. Eran suyos, yo se los había dado. Me dejó una carta, diciéndomelo que me había dicho tantas veces. Que ella no era una mujer para mí, que ya se me pasaría, la cantaleta de siempre.
> -O sea que así fue la vaina -dijo Lituma-.Pucha, Tomasito.
> -Sí, mi cabo -dijo su adjunto-. Así fue la vaina.
> 
> (Mario Vargas Llosa, Lituma en los Andes)
> 
> muchas gracias


 
En este caso: diría que situación/asunto. Los peruanos usamos la palabra _vaina _para muchas cosas:
_¡Qué vaina!_ Para expresar el fastidio por una situación determinada.
_¡No me vengas con esa vaina! _= no me fastidies con ese asunto 
_¡Ni de vainas! _= de ninguna manera (está en el DRAE).
En un contexto de drogas _vaina _equivale a cocaína.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> De acuerdo con Piraña U, el "vaina" se utiliza en este caso como un recurso para decir cualquier cosa, "asi sucedieron los hechos", "así fue la situación".
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
"Vaina" también se usa de esa forma en Centro América y el Caribe.

Saludos.


----------



## Jean Emile

Hola a todos

¡gracias a todo el continente suramericano que si ha movilizado para ayudarme en esta vaina!
¡quiero este fórum!

Jean Emile


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo con todos "así pasaron las cosas"


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola todos.

Tal vez esta sea una de las palabras que más nos caracterizan en el habla cotidiana en todo el país, principalmente en la costa norte y en el centro. Tiene muchos contextos posibles, pero mas o menos se puede decir que es una manera muy informal de decir _*cosa *_o_* asunto;*_ aquí algunos ejemplos:

que _*vaina*_ (cosa) tan complicada!....
esa _*vaina*_ está difícil
la _*vaina*(*el asunto*)_ del viaje se está complicando (está en duda)

También aparece como expresión de lamentación: qué vaina!...

Saludos

P.D.: Lo olvidaba, _*ni de vainas*_ significa por ningún motivo!, por nada del mundo!.


----------



## bb008

Hola

De vaina entré a este hilo.

Saludos.-


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se usa decir "es la misma vaina" como decir es la misma cosa. Cuando yo leí el cuento corto "Un día de éstos" de Gabriel García Márquez inmediatamente me identifiqué con la expresión. Mi papá, que es un hombre de campo, la usa mucho.

"El alcalde se puso de pie, se despidió con un displicente saludo militar, y se dirigió a la puerta estirando las piernas, sin abotonarse la guerrera. 

-- Me pasa la cuenta -dijo. 

-- ¿A usted o al municipio? 

El alcalde no lo miró. Cerró la puerta, y dijo, a través de la red metálica: 

-- Es la misma vaina."
Esta es la parte final del cuento corto Un día de éstos.
Saludos


----------



## ryba

Pilly Sol Ecuatorial said:


> Bueno mis queridos amigos!!! "Vaina" en mi querida Guayaquil, se usa para hablar entre amigos cercanos y familiares y se refiere a un tema un tanto "molesto" por ejemplo: Cómo te va con esa "vaina"?, o, ¡qué vaina! = que fastidio, que "pendejada"!, o ¡Todo es una vaina! = todo es un problema.....bueno y así la usamos en Guayaquil, ciudad costera del Ecuador! tambien otro ejemplo : Ayúdame con esa Vaina!! = ayúdame con ese problema o favor. Pero es super informal, no lo oiras en conversaciones formales......
> 
> Saludos,



Hola de nuevo, Pilly.

En Jergas pone que _vaina_ se usa tal como tú dices, pero tengo un amigo guayaquileño que me comentó que ahí* _vaina_ también puede ser cualquier cosa, como en otros países, pero más de gente joven son palabras como _movida_, _nota_ o la clásica _huevada_.

* recordemos que, según dijo Priss, en el interior del país (Quito, Cuenca) no se usa, a no ser que hayas conocido personas de otras partes que sí la emplean y se te haya pegado.


----------



## Mirlo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pilly Sol Ecuatorial*
> 
> 
> Bueno mis queridos amigos!!! "Vaina" en mi querida Guayaquil, se usa para hablar entre amigos cercanos y familiares y se refiere a un tema un tanto "molesto" por ejemplo: Cómo te va con esa "vaina"?, o, ¡qué vaina! = que fastidio, que "pendejada"!, o ¡Todo es una vaina! = todo es un problema.....bueno y así la usamos en Guayaquil, ciudad costera del Ecuador! tambien otro ejemplo : Ayúdame con esa Vaina!! = ayúdame con ese problema o favor. Pero es super informal, no lo oiras en conversaciones formales......
> 
> Saludos,


 

En Panamá se usa igualitico que en Ecuador 
"La misma vaina"


----------



## Jacobtm

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
Hola,

Pues llevo como medio año en Bogotá, y todavía me estoy acustombrando al uso de la palabra ´´vaina´´, que parece ser una palabra q se usa por, más o menos, cualquier cosa.

Parece q cualquier sustantivo puede ser una vaina, y que también tiene otros usos de los cuales no estoy totalmente seguro.

Compré esta chaqueta rebarata
Compré esta vaina rebarata

Le mandamos el archivo por correo
Le mandamos esta vaina por correo

Es una situación bien difícil
Es una vaina bien difícil

La cosa es que no tengo plata
La vaina es que no tengo plata

Mi amigo todavía tiene el equipo que le presté para la fiesta el fin pasado
Mi amigo todavía tiene la vaina que le presté para la fiesta el fin pasado


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Vaina=Cosa.

Cuando se le dice vaina o cosa a una chaqueta, archivo, situación, o cualquier vaina, es por darle poca importancia a esa cosa:

Compré esta vaina rebarata: La chaqueta no es que sea muy buena o bonita.

Le mandamos esta vaina por correo: Se lo mandamos de mala gana.

Es una vaina bien difícil: Excepción. En este caso no es por darle poca importancia.

Simplemente ten en cuanta: *Vaina* es sinónimo de *cosa*.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Este diccionario es muy útil:
http://www.asihablamos.com/word/palabra/Vaina.php

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Vaina = cualquier cosa.

¡Déjate de vainas! (deja de hacer o decir tonterías)
...y me dió una vaina toda rara. (... y me sentí mal de repente)
¡Ah, qué vaina! (pero.. qué problema)


----------



## torrebruno

Por mis tierras, _vaina_ es un insulto.
Equivale a tonto, alelado, idiota o imbécil (y en ocasiones a todo esto a la vez)
"Mi compañero de oficina es un vaina"

Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Alguien me pidió que le explicara lo que es «vaina» y se lo redacté (estilo diccionario para picarle la lengua, que me echa mucha vaina por mi gusto por el idioma). Como sea, acá les copio lo que atiné a definir, aunque sospecho que me faltan varias acepciones:

*vaina.—* f. pey. Cosa indefinida, rara, impresionante o de poco agrado: «Le pedí un adorno y me dio una vaina ahí toda fea», «Cada brazo era una vaina así de gruesa». | Acción, situación o asunto más bien complicado: «¿Cómo va la vaina del viaje?», «¡Ah, qué vaina!». | Dicho o acción fuera de propósito; ocurrencia, ridiculez, tontería, rodeo: «Ella sale con unas vainas muy raras», «Dejémonos de vainas, ¿sí?». | Impresión o sensación incómoda física o mental: «Me dio una vaina aquí en el pecho con solo verlo tan abandonadito». | Críticas, peros, quejas; puyas, indirectas: «¡Ay, no me empiece a echar vaina!». | *Ni de vainas*.— loc. adv. Ni en broma, por ningún motivo.  | *De pura vaina*.— loc. adv. De pura suerte, de chiripa, gracias a Diosito. | *¡[Qué] vaina tan*/*pa' verraca!*—exclm. para expresar viva indignación, frustración, fastidio o impresión. | *¡Ah, vaina**!*—exclm. para expresar asombro, sobresalto o extrañeza.

También tenemos «envainar» ‘emproblemar, poner en aprietos’ y «vainazo» ‘puya, indirecta’.

Saludso,


----------



## Calambur

Xerinola said:


> *Ni de vaina!:* ni de coña! ni en broma!





cmariategui said:


> "Ni de vainas" que significada "de ninguna manera".


Hola.

Lejos de la pregunta inicial (como casi siempre) pero, siendo lectora de G.G.Márquez, siempre he entendido que *ni de vainas* (vainas) significa lo que han dicho _Xerinola_ y _cmariategui_.

Y hasta podría agregar mi propia interpretación: "*ni lo sueñes, es un disparate*".

Saludos._


----------



## RIU

Cal, ¿te creerás que siempre que oigo _vaina _me aparece en el pensamiento una ristra de judías verdes? Luego me da la risa y tal, pero en ese momento...


----------



## Calambur

RIU said:


> Cal, ¿te creerás que siempre que oigo _vaina _me aparece en el pensamiento una ristra de judías verdes?


De alguien capaz de comer caracoles al pil-pil, me creo cualquier cosa.


----------

